# Hendersons and Mealers?



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

My dog has a lot of dogs from Hendersons and Mealers bulldogs in him. I don't know anything about pedigrees. I guess my question is, what bloodlines do you see in this mix of dogs. Everyone always asks me what bloodline my dog is, and I never know what to tell them because his dam is ruffian but don't know the sire. Some of you more knowledgable chime in on this and tell me the good/bad about this mixture of dogs. I've even heard he has some old generation ruffian in him? This is his sires ped. His mom is ruffian so I want to know the bloodline of this sire dog. I'm still waiting for my dogs full ped so this will have to do for now.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok is this your pup's full ped or just part of it? If possible post the whole thing, it's much easier to tell you what you have 
Blue bullet and Stick up have quite a few unknowns in there, so that makes it even harder. I'm not good at all with AmStaff peds so hopefully someone who is can help you  but I spied a few historical dogs in there like that Watchdog stuff


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

No I won't have my dogs ped until another month or two. It's been a long process but the dams owner finally sent off for the papers.

This is my dogs sires ped. The dam is my buddy's dog. She is all ruffian down to the core. So I know my dog has a lot of ruffian in him. But I don't know the other half. So when every body asks what my dogs bloodline is I basically say. Uhh well he has half ruffian but i don't know his sires bloodline. So I was hoping the sire has a lot of ruffian in him so I can just say my dog is ruffian lol. I'm going to message my buddy and get the dams registered name so I can post her ped too. Sorry for the confusion. I'm new to all this bloodline stuff.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [216217] :: WOODSON'S FAUCEE BOY


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Ok is this your pup's full ped or just part of it? If possible post the whole thing, it's much easier to tell you what you have
> Blue bullet and Stick up have quite a few unknowns in there, so that makes it even harder. I'm not good at all with AmStaff peds so hopefully someone who is can help you  but I spied a few historical dogs in there like that Watchdog stuff


It's ok. I just want to get a general idea of what this dog is so I can say he is ruffian/( ? )


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I went all the way back and spotted Colby's pincher. I thought that was pretty cool. But I'm sure a lot of dogs have him in there ped too. Again I'm clueless on this stuff so idk


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I asked some people who know their ped stuff including AmStaff and they said:

"Some really scattered stuff and a lot of unknown. I see some bully-looking dogs and some BYB looking dogs in there. There is a little bit of Watchdog and Knowlwoods in there. Also a smidgen of game lines in there. Basically, a mutt"

So I suppose if someone asks...you could say he is Ruffian and AmBully mutt  I know this might not have been what you were looking for but the people all agreed. Scatterbred.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Hehe. No I figured he had some bully in there as well. But I definately appreciate the info. He's getting pretty big really fast. I figured he was a lil mutt lol. I'll love him just as much though. So is this a good example of "paper hanging"???


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha basically


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Mealers is scatter bred dogs built for hogging. Hendersons typically more bully sometimes amstaff and the watchdog aka sassellis stuff is great prime hog dog blood basically a pit/staff combo with some bully in there. I knew faucee boys old owner he's a good dog watched him grow up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

That is really interesting. Thanks. And yea. The guy in Mississippi bought him from Ryan to catch hogs. Apparently he's a really good hog dog. There's a video of him somewhere on YouTube hittin a hog when he was younger.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

with all the unknowns it is hard not to say its got some hung papers. but sfw? 
you like the dog and if it serves yours and its purpose you got a good dog.

coach;;;;;i'm sending you something threw pm read it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

There are not any unknowns just ppl keep deleting peds. http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=174104


----------

